# Tales of the Grey Coast OOC (Recruiting Closed)



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 10, 2007)

Things to Know Beforehand:
•	I will take 4 characters and 4 alternates. They will be selected from your submissions.
•	Feel free to ask any question you need to about the setting in the likelihood it’s not here already. 
•	Please post a class and rough concept first. I will then provide more specific information to help you create a more detailed background (I can’t post everything you need to know here, I’m not a campaign setting book). If you wanted to play a government official, I would provide information on your peers and who is in power. If you wanted to play a thief, I’d describe the thieves Guild’s in detail for you. 
•	I expect players to post about once per day (within reason, of course). I will do the same.
•	Rules are less important to me than creativity and story. If there’s a strange character concept you have and want to play we’ll talk something out.



A Brief Introduction to the Erevan Empire:

The Erevan Empire is an ancient and tradition bound society with an extremely strong magical tradition. Currently, it lays  claim to thousands of islands, most with less than 50 miles of sea separating them and their nearest neighbor. The claimed land is equivalent in size to that of both the American continents with a similar population (note that Ad-ter is considerably larger than earth). Unusually, this claim extends north to south rather than east to west, which leads to great diversity in climate and people. 

The Erevan Empire is ruled in name by a High Emperor. In actuality, the emperor only directly controls a tiny fraction of this territory. Almost three-quarters of the land is ruled by immensely powerful wizard kings, the Esdah. (plural and singular) Be they enlightened monarchs or ruthless dictators, the Esdah’s rule is absolute and indisputable.   More distant or less populated areas are ruled by minor nobles, who owe fealty to the High Emperor. 


Character Creation:

•	32 point buy
•	Full HP at first level, average rounded up each level thereafter (for example, a roll of 1d6 would be 4 and a 1d12 would be 7)
•	Characters start at 3rd level and have the starting wealth appropriate for 4th  level characters. No single item may be worth more than 25% of your character’s wealth unless you have a very good reason for it. 
•	No multicasting penalties (please don’t powergame)
•	Traits and flaws from Unearthed Arcana are allowed (with a maximum of two traits and two flaws)
•	Most class variants from Unearthed Arcana are allowed (ask me first, though)
•	Class skills are generally negotiable if you can think of a good reason why
•	I use the following books:
o	Players Handbook
o	Complete adventurer, warrior, and arcane
o	XPH (just note Erevan culture is focused on arcane magic, Psychic characters are strongly persecuted and often killed)
•	These Classes are allowed
o	All PHB classes except for druid (sorcerers, monks, paladins and barbarians are comparatively rare. Wizards, bards, clerics, spelltheives, and warlocks are all disproportionately more common)
o	Soulknife
o	Psion
o	Psychic Warrior
o	Scout
o	Spelltheif
o	Swashbuckler 
o	Hexblade
o	Warlock
o	Wu-Jen (renamed to Elamentalist, replaces the druid) 
o	Warmage


Common Races:

Human:
Humans make up the majority of the Empire and can be found almost anywhere. 

Kobold:
Kobolds on Ad-ter are much more civilized than those described in the MM. Save for a few cults, few have heard of Kurtulmak. As such, they have no quarrel with gnomes. Most live in cities and tend towards a lawful alignment. Kobolds may also treat themselves as tiny when it benefits them (bonuses to hide, AC etc.). This is a WOTC option to put kobolds on par with other playable races.  

Gnome:
Because of their knack for magic, gnomes are quite common in the Erevan Empire. They lose their +4 to AC vs. giants and +1 to attacks vs. goblinoids and kobolds and instead can use their spell-like abilities 3/day. Their bonus vs. illusions increases to +4. Gnomes can be found anywhere in the empire.

Elves:
Like gnomes, elves’ long life and natural inclination towards magic make them common in the Empire (though they avoid big cities). Elves do not gain any martial weapon proficiency feats and do not automatically detect secret doors. Instead, they can use detect magic 3/day they also get a +2 bonus to spellcraft checks and may choose one knowledge skill as a class skill at 1st level. Alternatively, they may get a +1 bonus to any one knowledge skill which is already a class skill for their 1st level class. 

Half Elves: 
Half elves get a +1 bonus to spellcraft in addition to their other abilities. They can be found wherever humans or elves are. 


Other Less Common Races (ask me first so we can create an appropriate background)

•	Dwarf
•	Goblin, Hobgoblin, Bugbear
•	Orc, Half-Orc
•	Tiefling
•	Aasimar
•	Half Giant
•	Elan
•	Other MM races 
•	Anything else you can think of as long as you ask me first

The Setting and Tone: 
	The campaign will take place in Greyport (named for the frequent mists), a large coastal city in a tropical climate. The Greyport is surrounded by a dense and hilly jungle.  The party will be getting involved in both urban and wilderness encounters and will probably be doing some political stuff too. Characters can be any alignment as long as they aren’t too fanatical (paladins and serial killers are right out, for example), but they will probably be doing some morally questionable stuff, so a character dedicated to upholding good will be in some trouble.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, since I have a lot more time on my hands now, I think I can manage to take on a third game! Well, I was originally planning on a Vermin-based Druid that I've been discussing in another thread, but then I saw that Druids were banned (why is this by the way? Not pushing for a Druid or anything, just curious), so I thought of another option - I've never played a Cleric. *Gasp* And you say that morally questionable acts are alright, so long as they aren't too fanatical... Well then! This seems like the perfect time to throw in a manipulative bastard type of character! Introducing Felix, Friend Of The Devils! Not, not his actual name, but a song reference is hard to pass up. B) Regardless, here he is, with a basic write-up of his abilities. I'll go through the trouble of making a character sheet pending approval of this basic concept.

Felix (might add in title or last name if it seems appropriate)
Male Human Cloistered Cleric 3
Party Role - Mainly focuses on summoning devils, fiends and similar creatures (all firmly under his control, of course). As usual per the Cleric, he will be the primary divine spellcaster, with Cure/Inflict spells up the wazoo (especially the Inflict, since he will be a Rebuke/Commander, but of Outsiders). A lot of skill points and Knowledge levels, too, so expect him to know just about everything.

Abilities - Str 8, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 14
Feats - Scribe Scroll, Rapid Spell, Divine Metamagic
Skills – Concentration 6, Decipher Script 6, Diplomacy 6, Knowledge (arcana) 6, Knowledge (history) 6, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 6, Knowledge (religion) 6, Knowledge (the planes) 6, Spellcraft 6

Variants Used – Cloistered Cleric, Planar Banishing (both in the SRD)

Future Advancement - Keep going until Cleric 7 is reached, then take 8th level in Thaumaturgist, advancing 5 levels in that, then go Cleric the rest of the way.

So, yeah, as for motivation, basics are all outlined below. Note that he is SERIOUSLY Lawful Evil in alignment, but he isn't the type to sell out the party for a nickel. He seeks to expand his influence, and while he may be extremely manipulative, with motives forever ulterior, he won't be trying to get anybody killed (how would he benefit from that, anyway?). As for the devils, trust me, they'll be under control. The party might ask questions, to which he will have a pre-determined answer to put his own actions into the best light. Doesn't matter if something he does is for "the greater good", so long as it helps him in his bid for power. He's not so big on the abstract concept of evil - he's WAY more pragmatic than that.

So? Any changes that need to be made?


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2007)

Herb Vintner, male human rogue 3, CN

Herb is a thief and con man.  He's not native to Greyport, having fled there after getting into a little 'misunderstanding' with the law in his home town of Cotton.  He's worked as a bartender, a juggler, a member of the city watch, a scribe, and even as a school teacher.  He likes the thrill of 'the game' as well as making money 'the easy way' even if 'the honest way' might seem easier.

He realizes the power of magic and has studied some of the theories about it, and has resolved to become a wizard.  (Would advance as a wizard, going for arcane trickster.)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 11, 2007)

The concept I have floating around in my head for an ultimate magus -- the setting has widespread arcane magic, so it seems like a good fit. 

Hedowin has been apprenticed to a powerful wizard for quite some time, and his abilities as a wizard have blossomed -- he has a natural gift and affinity for magic.  However, he feels that he is on the cusp of something more -- his studies have unlocked something within him, but he is not sure exactly what it is yet.  

It feels as if he could almost will magic into being without preparing it beforehand.  He has heard tales of sorcerers and whatnot in the realm, but they are quite rare and not one to admit their talents.  He has not yet shared it with his master.

Hedowin is fascinated with magic and lore -- everything around him is first filtered for magic, then all other concerns come afterwards.  Magic to him is the lifeblood -- he sees it all around him, and it only makes him thirst for more.  His aptitudes and abilities have been mentioned at the University, and he is somewhat known as a prodigy.  His master believes, incorrectly, that it is all due to his teaching ability, and takes great pride in trumpeting his students successes.


Hedowin would begin as a 3rd level Wizard, then progress to Wizard 4/Sorcerer 1, before starting his journey as an Ultimate Magus (all 10 levels).  Feats will primarily revolve around metamagic.



```
[B]Name:[/B] Hedowin Darvan
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 3
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Senses:[/B] Spot: -4, Listen -4
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 3	[B]XP[/B]: 4465
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 13 (3d4+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] 0	
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] N/A	[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+1	+0	+0	+0	11
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+3	+1	+1	+1
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+1	+1
[B]Will:[/B]	+4	+3	+0	+1
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Dagger     		+0	1d4-1	19-20/x2 	------
Light Crossbow		+2	1d8	19-20/x2 	 80ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Abyssal, Elvish

[B]Abilities:[/B]

- Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
- Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
- 1 extra feat at 1st level. 
- 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level. 

Wizard Abilities


[B]Feats: [/B] 
L1: Human Bonus: Collegiate Wizard: +2 bonus on Knowledge Arcana checks. At 1st level gain 6 1st lvl spells, each level after, gain 4 new spells.
L1: Wizard Bonus: Scribe Scroll
L1: Wizard Bonus: Call Familiar
L1: Flaw Bonus: Spell Penetration
L1: Extend Spell
L3: Combat Casting

[B]Flaws:[/B]
Inattentive: -4 on Listen and Spot checks

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 

0 -(4)-  Light, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(3)-  Mage Armor, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile
2nd -(2)- Mirror Image, Flaming Sphere

[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - All Cantrips
	1st -(13) Color Spray, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Identify, Grease, Enlarge Person, Protection from Evil, Shield, Shocking Grasp, Tenser's Floating Disc, Reduce Person, Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Fire
    	2nd -(4) Flaming Sphere, Glitterdust, Mirror Image, Invisibility



[B]Spell-Like:[/B] None

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
[U]Concentration[/U]  	+7	6	+1	--
[U]Decipher Script[/U]	+7	4	+3	--
[U]Know: (Arcana)[/U]  +11	6	+3	+2
[U]Know: (Religion[/U])+7	4	+3	--
[U]Know: (Planes)[/U]  +9	6	+3	--
[U]Know: (Nature)[/U]  +7	4	+3	--
[U]Spellcraft[/U]  	+11	6	+3	+2
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
MW Light Crossbow	335gp	4lb
20 bolts   		2gp	2lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Explorer's Outfit	10gp	5lb
Belt Pouch		1gp	0.5lb
Spell Component Pouch   5gp	2lb
Arcanist's Gloves		500gp	--lb
Eternal Wand of Identify	820gp	--lb
Eternal Wand of Shield     	820gp	--lb
Armband of Elusive Action	800gp	1lb
Vest of Resistance      	1000gp	1lb

[U]Backpack 		2gp	2lb[/U]
Spellbook 		15gp	3lb
Sunrod    		2gp	1lb
Chalk (3 pieces)	3cp	0lb
Pen and Ink		8gp	0lb
Paper (10 sheets)  	4gp	0lb
Flask        		3cp	1.5lb

[u]Potions:[/u]
Cure Light Wounds X2 	100gp	--lb
Cure Moderate Wounds X2	600gp	--lb
Bears Endurance    	300gp	--lb
Barkskin +2           	300gp	--lb

[U]Scroll Case with: [/U]           	1gp	0.5lb
Glitterdust (CL3)           	150gp	--lb
Invisibility (CL3)            	150gp	--lb
Grease (CL1)                 	25gp	--lb
Tenser's Floating Disk (CL3) 	75gp	--lb
Enlarge Person X2 (CL3) 	150gp	--lb
Reduce Person X2 (CL3)      	150gp	--lb
Lesser Orb of Fire (CL3)    	75gp	--lb
Lesser Orb of Acid (CL3)     	75gp	--lb
Mage Armor (CL1)          	25gp	--lb

[Cost for all scrolls above (scribed himself) = 437 gp 5 sp and 35 xp]

[B]Total Weight:[/B]25 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 347.5 gp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	26	53	80	160	400

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 154
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black 
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale

[B]Familiar:[/B] Ebony (Raven)
Size: Tiny animal
Hit Dice: 3d8 (6hp)
Armor Class: 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 Natural Armor), touch 14, flat-footed 14
Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average) 
Abilities: Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +7
Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse, Improved Evasion, 
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Speech (Common), Empathic Link, Share Spells, Deliver touch spells
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2 
Full Attack: Claws +4 melee (1d2-5)
```

*Appearance:* Hedowin is of normal build for one who spends long hours pouring over ancient texts and magical tomes.  His skin is somewhat pale, and his frame is somewhat gaunt. 

*Personality:* He is quite intelligent and there appears to be more beneath the surface.  Always one to question, to get the root of any issue, he is more interested in finding out how things, primarily magical, work.  He is morally gray for the most part, as to him, the end results justify the means.  Hedowin is also known for getting lost in the details, and as a result, he sometimes is caught daydreaming.  People often say that he doesn't even know they are in the room, or talking to him, while he is lost in thought.

*Background:* Hedowin is apprenticed to the mage Flavik, and he has been for 6 years.  His parents sent him off to the mage when they realized he was of no use at their tannery, and several locals noticed his aptitude for magic.  

The mage took him in and has done a good job of honing Hedowin's work ethic.  He spends countless hours pouring over old, musty texts and continually thirsts for more.  He has made amazing strides in such short time, and the old wizard feels a great deal of pride in his pupils success.  Flavik's own reputation as a teacher has been bolstered by his tutelage of Hedowin.  Hedowin's raw abilities manifested quickly, and the old wizard is beginning to suspect that there is not much more that he can teach the boy, but is loath to let him know that.  

Hedowin spends the vast majority of his time in the Arcane University's library, where he has bumped into Felix from time to time.  Most of the time they get along quite well, as they both have a thirst for knowledge, and they often debate various things -- most often the conversation ends up discussing magical topics.  Other times, Felix's worldview can sometimes poison their discussion.  Hedowin basically takes Felix with a grain of salt.

Lately, Hedowin has begun to think that there is more to his studies than just old tomes and texts.  Spellbooks may not be all that there is to know in order to truly understand magic.  He has heard of so called - sorcerers - who channel magic without the need for preparation and study, and he is starting to study the relationship between how the two methods to arcane magic could be linked.  Afterall, to him, the end result is the same, the pathway differs slightly, so, in his mind, there must be a link between the two.  

Hedowin is beginning to suspect that his master is no longer teaching him of great import -- he is beginning to feel as if he is the dog in the dog-and-pony-show.  Not one to like being used or mislead, he is starting to have thoughts of setting out on his own, but is unsure how life outside of the academic world would progress -- so he is studying it.

[sblock=Advancement]
*L## -> CLASS ##* HP: +## (HD+CON+OTHER) SP: +## (CLASS+INT+OTHER) PP: +## (Class+ATB+Other) [Left out when not needed, also could simply be a new total instead of a bonus] 
SKILL +RANKS, SKILL +RANKS
Feat: FEAT(s)
Spells Known: SPELL
Powers Known: POWER
Other: OTHER NOTES 
[/sblock]

[D]aa[/D]
Question about the game -- how will you be handling combat, etc -- will there be tactical maps involved in various aspects of the game?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm liking all the concepts here so far. I've got to go to school soon, so I don't have time to post relevant setting details. 

The reason there are no druids is a cultural thng. Erevan culture is uhely focused on arcane magic and lore. The Elemantalist (Wu-Jen) serves as thier kind of druid--connected with nature, but using acrance knowledge for that connection. 

Maps will be provided for most important combat encounters (if you get mugged, don't expect a pretty map of the area near you). I use them as a rough guideline, but if you all want to move exact distances, I'll number the grid and provide maps updated by round (only if someone can point me to a site that has a lot of free hosting space.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

If the map isn't too big, you could always just attach the map to your post and host it here.

If not, Photobucket or Flicker have free hosting space.

Anyways, I'm actually interested in the game too!  I have an idea for a gnome wu jen who likes the idea of talking to nearly everyone.  Polite and honest, genuinely interested in what everyone and everything has to say, she nevertheless understands the importance of all kinds of communication.  Including the kind you have to say with a club.  She'll favor the _animate wood/water/fire_ tree of spells.  "Say hello to my little friend!"

She favors unusual spells, unusual words, and unusual solutions.  She considers herself a troubleshooter for strange problems, and isn't shy about applying the quirky to the mundane.  

"If people can't understand the way I know nature works, that's not my problem."  Just because she's interested in what people say, doesn't necessarily mean she'll take everyone's advice to heart.  She can be terribly stubborn when it comes right down to it.  She likes knowing everything, but sometimes she can bit a bit short-sighted when it comes down to doing something with it.  

That's kind of the shorthand personality, and here's the longhand version of my character, background to follow.  Equipment isn't done, nor are attacks, or spells per day, but this is just a rough draft:

*Caramip Raulnor
Female gnome wu jen 3*
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Deity:*  None
*Region:* 
*Height:* 2' 11''
*Weight:* 37lbs
*Hair:* Rusty Brown
*Eyes:* Dark Blue
*Skin:* Tanned
*Age:* 71

*Str:* 8 (-1) [2 points, -2 racial]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial]
*Int:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Cha:* 14 (+2)  [6 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*   +2 Con, -2 Str, Small (+1 to AC and attacks, +4 to Hide checks), Low-light vision, Weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammer), +4 bonus to saves vs. illusions, +1 to DC of illusions, +2 bonus to Listen and Craft (alchemy) checks, Spell-like abilities (_speak with animals _(burrowing mammals) 3/day, _dancing lights, ghost sound,_ and _prestidigitation_ 3/day, DC: 13, 14 for _ghost sound_).  Proficient with all simple weapons.  Arcane spells, watchful spirit (reroll initiative 1/day), bonus metamagic feat (Sudden Extend), spell secret (Extended _scales of the lizard_), taboo (cannot cut her hair).  Can cast _arcane mark, message_ and _comprehend langauges_ 1/day each due to Communicator feat.

*Hit Dice:* 3d4+6 
*HP:* 16
*AC:* 12 (+2 Dex, +0 armor) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 10] 
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+1 base, +2 Con, +1 vest]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, +2 Dex +1 vest]
Will +5 [+3 base, +1 Wis +1 vest]

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/-4
Melee Atk: -2 (1d4-1/19-20/x2/S, dagger), or -2 (1d4-1/x2/B, quarterstaff)
Ranged Atk: +3 (1d4-1/19-20/x2, P, dagger)

*Skills:*
Bluff +1 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, -1 Honest)
Concentration +2 (0 ranks, +2 Con)
Diplomacy +4 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Polite and Honest)
Intimidate +0 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, -2 Polite)
Knowledge (arcana) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (history) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (local) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (nature) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Listen +3 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Alertness from familiar)
Sense Motive +0 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, -1 Honest)
Spellcraft +10 (5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 synergy)
Spot +3 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Alertness from familiar)

*Feats:*
Eschew Materials (flaw bonus)
Communicator [ComArc] (flaw bonus)
Sudden Extend [ComArc] (1st level)
Obtain Familiar [ComArc] (3rd level)

*Flaws*
Noncombatant (-2 to all melee attack rolls)
Murky-Eyed (double chance to miss due to concealment)

*Traits*
Honest (+1 to Diplomacy, -1 to Bluff and Sense Motive)
Polite (+1 to Diplomacy, -2 to Intimidate)

*Languages:*  Common, Gnome, Draconic, Elven, Dwarven

*Spells* [Non-Combat]
0th - _detect magic x2, read magic, open/close_
1st - _animate wood, secret signs, unseen servant_
2nd - _ice knife x2_

*Spells* [Combat]
0th - _detect magic x2, mage hand x2_
1st - _animate water, animate wood, Extended scales of the lizard_
2nd - _animate fire, ice knife_

*Spellbook*
0th – _arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance_
1st – _animate water [ComArc], animate wood [ComArc], comprehend languages, hail of stone [ComArc], iron scarf [ComArc], scales of the lizard [ComArc], secret signs [ComArc], unseen servant_
2nd – _animate fire [ComArc], ice knife [ComArc]_

*Quork* - Raven familiar 
Tiny magical beast
*Hit Die:* 1d8 (8 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14
*Attack:* Claws +4 melee (1d2-5)
*Full Attack:* Claws +4 melee (1d2-5)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:* - 
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells
*Saves:*  Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 6
*Skills:* Knowledge (arcana) +4, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (local) +4, Knowledge (nature) +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Listen +3, Spellcraft +6, Spot +5
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse

Quork is a glossy black raven that Caramip befriended two years ago.  He speaks Common and has a wicked sense of humor and sarcasm.

*Equipment*
Spellbook - series of carved and inked wooden and ivory sticks bound together with a web of knotted multicolored silk cords - _minor resistant to energy_ [ComArc]- 1,120gp (5 lbs) 
Dagger – 2gp (1/2 lb)
Quarterstaff - 0gp (2 lbs)
Belt pouch 1gp - (1/8 lb)
Traveler’s outfit (Free) 
Signet ring - 5gp
Wand of _magic missle_ (1st level) - 750gp
Wand of _burning hands_ - 750gp
_Pearl of Power_ (1st level spell) - 1,000gp
_Vest of resistance +1_ - 1,000gp
Pony, bit and bridle, riding saddle, saddlebags - 46gp
Backpack – 2gp (1/2 lb)
~_Everburning torch_ - 110gp (1 lb)
~4 potions of _cure light wounds_ - 200gp
~Explorer’s outfit - 10gp (2 lbs)
~Courtier's outfit with jewelry - 80gp (1-1/2 lbs)
~Bedroll - 5sp (1-1/4 lbs)
~Waterskin - 1gp (1 lb)
~Trail rations (10 days worth) - 5gp (2-1/2 lbs)
~Hair-care kit (combs, brushes, pins, etc.) - 10gp (4 lbs)


*Money*
307gp, 5sp

*Carrying Capacity*
Light - 19.5 or less, Medium 39.75 or less, Heavy 60 or less
Current weight - 26.875lbs, Medium load.  But with backpack and all other items marked with ~ on pony, current load is 12.925 lbs, including 5 lbs of hair, a Light load.  
~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Caramip presents an odd picture at first glance.  Though a gnome of slight height and slender build, she gives the impression that she's far taller than that because of her hair.  Wooden and ivory sticks along with silk cord hold what must be a good ten feet or more of hair piled atop her head in an elaborate spiralling pyramid that makes her appear twice or more as tall as she actually is.  She walks particularly carefully, centering her weight over her feet, as obviously it's a heavy burden to bear.  Other than that, she wears simple robes and leathers of rich red and golden yellow, embroidered with small letters in various languages.  She sometimes carries a staff over her shoulders to allow her raven familiar to ride upon.

*Personality:* Caramip is ever questioning everyone she comes across as to what they are, how they are, who they are, why they are, where they are, how the got there, how they're going to get back, if they know where they're going next and why they're going to do it, and a thousand things other besides.  What exactly she does with all this information is a mystery.  Though inquisitive, she's not always patient.  And her questions get sharper when she finds someone despoiling what they shouldn't.

*Background:*  Caramip was found speaking to stones at a young age.  Young gnomes often speak to quite a few things, considering all gnomes can talk with burrowing creatures, but very few can have the stones speak back.  Taking this as a sign, Caramip's parents took her to the Elementalists to be tested.  It was quickly agreed that she had an aptitude for the magic, though when asked, Caramip said, "Well, _I_ could have told you that!"

Working to bring life to the inanimate, she soon found her spells centering on raising the world around her.  The spirits spoke to her as she worked, channeling the power of fire and earth, and told her as a sign of her devotion, she was never to cut her hair.  Obedient to the spirits as she was to few others, she obeyed.

Instead of taking a spellbook of paper and leather, she instead began to scribe and carve her spells onto her hair sticks.  To study her spells in the morning, Caramip combs out her lengthy hair and twins the locks around her spell sticks, piling it eventually into her hair tower.  Her raven familiar Quork has been known to nest in the center of it when she lets him.  She also has a tendency to stick things in her hair and forget about them, sometimes leading to surprising discoveries.

Oddities aside, she is seeking further and further ways to allow the elements to speak for themselves, whether that be in battle or in words.  

_Stats for various animated creatures created by spells_ [sblock]*Animated Wood*
_Small Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares); 40 ft. legs, 50 ft. multiple legs, 70 ft. wheels
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, hardness 5
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1

---------------------------------

*Animated Water*
_Small Construct_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, double hit points
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1

--------------------------------

*Animated Fire*
_Small Construct (fire)_
*Hit Dice:*	1d10+10 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares); 40 ft. legs, 50 ft. multiple legs, 70 ft. wheels
*Armor Class:*	14 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+0/–4
*Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4 + 1d4 fire)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +1 melee (1d4 + 1d4 fire)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Burn (DC 12)
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, fire subtype
*Saves:*	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will –5
*Abilities:*	Str 10, Dex 12, Con —, Int —, Wis 1, Cha 1[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 11, 2007)

This group seems to need a fighting person. I'd like to throw my hand in the ring with the concept of a female human Soulknife.

She isn't sure why she was born different. An outcast in her youth, it was perhaps a blessing that her parents did not live long enough to see their daughter become a freak who was hunted and chased from their village. Wandering the land and defending herself with the blade created by her mind, the girl has learned to hide the source of her powers by mouthing a few memorized words of arcane sounding gibberish before manifesting her blade. Claiming it as a familial spell handed down before her parents death, she uses it with no living being that can speak against the source of her power. So the pretender survives in a world that fears and hates powers beyond the arcane.

There is the quick class and concept. I'll get to work on the details of the character along with a name when a good one occurs to me.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm… seems like an appropriate type of game for a Hexblade, which I’ve wanted to try to play for awhile!

Jenna, Human Hexblade 3, LN

Rough Concept: Jenna was a farm girl who had a lot of trouble with her imagination growing up. She would daydream about the typical things one might expect of a young girl, the privileges of nobility not afforded a farmer’s daughter. She would do this to pass the tedium of her chores. Unfortunately, when her mind wandered bad things started to happen. Milk would sour. Chickens would cease laying eggs. Fruit that appeared healthy would turn out to be rotten. It could be attributed to chance, but it always came back to the animals or food that she handled. Her family did not blame her, but she soon learned that whenever her mind wandered bad things happened, and her family suffered. So she stopped imagining, and turned very serious.

Farming was no less boring, however her new-found focus did allow her to finish her chores earlier, and as her family grew and grew up, she began to get more time on her hands. She went to school and had time for activities. She found herself good at sports and athletics and grew to enjoy them. And she found a use for her imagination.

It started with a race on a rainy day. She trailed a much faster boy, with little chance to catch him before he finished. Bitterly she imagined him falling in a pile of mud and her beating him. To her surprises, he did just that – improbably falling flat on his face and allowing her to win the race. She was surprised, and a little guilty, for the boy had twisted his ankle. But the guilt receded, and she began to regularly take advantage of her imagination.

Jenna wasn’t an unpopular girl, but she began to be so among those who (fairly) felt they had more natural ability, and only lost contests with her due to poor luck. These people began to pick fight with her, and it didn’t take getting beaten up too many times for her to decide to learn how to fight back. She learned how to give as many bruises as she got, and more besides.

When she came of age, she saw two paths in life – stay with the family farm or join the military. Of the two, the second was the most palatable to her. She joined up, went through training, and served a tour of duty. Afterwards, while on leave, and more than a little drunk she convinced herself (with some prodding from her fellow soldiers) to get a tattoo. Once again, her luck changed her life.

Stumbling into a likely place she grandly and drunkenly described her desire. The artist there saw an opportunity and described a new style, where instead of ink actual skin is carved away and left with scar tissue, allowing for a very unique expression. Perfect, Jenna thought.

The process was excruciating, skin was literally gouged from her back to make the design. Hard alcohol was the only medication for the pain, and Jenna indulged liberally.

Jenna did not know that the tattoo parlor she stumbled into was a front for a criminal outfit (or cult). Just as they finished her tattoo, the parlor was raided by local law enforcement. In her stupor of pain and booze, she lashed out at the law enforcement, and killed one of their number before she was subdued.

She was arrested. Questioning and magic determined her motives and her lack of associating with the criminal front, but it did not erase the unlawful death she had caused. She was genuinely remorseful, and her military service helped her somewhat, but in the end she still was imprisoned for five years.

Those five years were not pleasant for Jenna. And emerging from prison in a town or city she is not particularly familiar with, with no friends or family for miles, not to mention being an ex-con, has left her disoriented, bitter and aimless.

(I’m rather flexible with what the actual tattoo would be, I leaned towards either a culturally common unlucky symbol, or the holy symbol associated with such mischief but anything distinctive and perhaps disturbing in that regard would work.

If the five years in prison are too light or too strict of a sentence based on the laws of the land, the crime could certainly be less or more severe accordingly.

I’ll work on mechanics if you like the concept for the campaign. Thanks for the consideration!)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 11, 2007)

Nazkhandrias:
This works, especially since you are protected by the law from palladins and the like (in Greyport, anyway--if you travel to annother city be sure to know the laws there) as long as you don't cause any damage.

Kinem: 
Being a wizard opens up a lot of oportunities for Herb to advance to a higher social station, perhaps as a customs agent or some other bribeable position. If he chooses to involve himself with local criminal organizations, he would be involved in piracy and smuggling work (it is an archapeligo world). Organized crime in Greyport doesn't particularly care about petty thieves when they can make a killing robbing merchants on the open seas. 

S@squ@tch:
I don't know the ultimate magus class, please explain. After book learning casters, sorcerers get the next most respect. They are also more common in densely populated areas of Ereva because of all the stray magical energy (as are warlocks, for that matter). Also, please provide some background on your master.

Isida Kep'Tukari:
I like the concept. Wu-Jen (I'm calling them Elamentalists from now on) are also major members in Erevan society, especially away from urban colleges of magic. They often serve as leaders in smaller villages and towns closer to nature. You might also consider a slightly more restrictive taboo--not crippling or anything, but something that might come into play every now and then. 

Phoenix8008:
I'll just summarize how a psionic character can expect to be treated in Ereva. In villages and more distant areas, psionic characters are treated like witches in medeival Europe. They are usually persecuted and killed. In big cities, they are shunned, much like a warlock would be anywhere else. This is because there is widespread fear of Keraj, a neighboring empire in which psionics is central like magic is in Ereva. The common people fear that anyone psionic is a mind-controlled spy or agent of Keraj. (Keraj and Ereva are unnoficaily at war, and have been for well over 100 years) The Erevan government, however recognizes the value of psionic agents in infiltrating Keraj (they distrust spellcasters as much as Ereva distrusts psychics). If you work with the Erevan government you get some measure of protection and privelige, but no more respect. In a city, being discovered and recruited is highly likely.

PhoenixAsh:
Again, I like the concept. You can pick what the tattoo is. 5 years is pretty close to what a commoner like yourself could expect for killing someone while drunk. A wizard in good standing would get a lighter sentance, probably. Would you want to be a member of the Esdah's personal army or the Army of the High Emperor. (This affects wheter you'd be fighting inside Ereva or fighting on the frontier against Ereva's foreign enemies).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 11, 2007)

Ultimate Magus is a PrC in the Complete Mage -- I just noticed it wasn't listed as a source in above.  Basically, it is an arcane caster who progresses both as a sorcerer and a wizard.

Luckily, Wizards put the info for Ultimate Magus as an excerpt from Complete Mage on their website:

Ultimate Magus on WOTC


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, ultimate magus is OK.

Also, I've expanded the party size to five characters--maybe six, but probably not.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 11, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> PhoenixAsh:
> Again, I like the concept. You can pick what the tattoo is. 5 years is pretty close to what a commoner like yourself could expect for killing someone while drunk. A wizard in good standing would get a lighter sentance, probably. Would you want to be a member of the Esdah's personal army or the Army of the High Emperor. (This affects wheter you'd be fighting inside Ereva or fighting on the frontier against Ereva's foreign enemies).




The Army of the High Emperor sounds most ideal to me. It seems plausible a hexblade's high will save and arcane resistance (if it would apply against psionics as well as magic) would serve Jenna well in fighting against agents of Keraj.

I'll see what I can come up with as far as the tattoo goes.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, the saves would apply since I use almost full psioncs-magic transperancy except for Detect spells and powers. Also, Keraj isn't Ereva's only enemy, there are pirates, territories to be conquored, and other empires (though it seems highly unlikely anyone would bother with shipping a 3rd level character to some war at the other side of the empire). Your background options in that regard are pretty open.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> Phoenix8008:
> I'll just summarize how a psionic character can expect to be treated in Ereva. In villages and more distant areas, psionic characters are treated like witches in medeival Europe. They are usually persecuted and killed. In big cities, they are shunned, much like a warlock would be anywhere else. This is because there is widespread fear of Keraj, a neighboring empire in which psionics is central like magic is in Ereva. The common people fear that anyone psionic is a mind-controlled spy or agent of Keraj. (Keraj and Ereva are unnoficaily at war, and have been for well over 100 years) The Erevan government, however recognizes the value of psionic agents in infiltrating Keraj (they distrust spellcasters as much as Ereva distrusts psychics). If you work with the Erevan government you get some measure of protection and privelige, but no more respect. In a city, being discovered and recruited is highly likely.



I understood this to be a possibility. This is why she uses the subtrefuge of pretending to cast a spell of some sort before manifesting the blade. Her only problem will come in when/if she runs into someone that recognizes a Mindblade from having seen one before, or if someone has an active detect magic watching her while she has it on since it wouldn't show up as magical.

I'd say that right now she isn't working for the government. She is still trying to hide what she is and getting away with it so far. She will probably even keep an extra weapon or two on her to use for regular fighting if she has to in case it isn't safe to use her mindblade.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

That works, just expect someone to notice sometime, best that it's in the campaign, in fact, since it creates a novel party conflict.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 12, 2007)

OK, here's a much more fleshed out design for my character. I can assure you, he won't do much damage NOW. Like I said, he's pragmatically evil, and doesn't uphold it as an ideal. It's simply the most effective way to achieve your goals - hell, he sees Devils as foolish creatures too caught up in destroying things for evil's sake than using them for their own advantage. If they won't, he will.  Now, as for local laws, in that case, I might sub out one of his current Knowledge skills for Knowledge (local). He mostly focuses on lore and magical knowledge, and I guess that including laws and regulations in there would be a good idea.

A few notes on his equipment – there are a few “custom” items; they’re pretty much the same as those described in the PHB, with a few changes for flavor. The Tomes of Knowledge are masterwork tools (50 gp each), and they each weigh as much as a spellbook (3 lbs. each). I figure that by spending a solid amount of time in the day studying these tomes (maybe a little here and there, perhaps during the assumed breaks that are taken while out traveling I read over them briefly and take a few notes), I could get the masterwork tool bonus to the skills. It wouldn’t make sense for them to benefit me without even reading them! Or, if it made sense to you, maybe I could spend a half hour to an hour in the morning glancing over them and taking notes on new discoveries (such as local laws) after preparing spells. Whichever works. As for the pearl of power, I just set it into a circlet to make it a little cooler looking. No big deal, right? I assumed it into the cost of the Summoner’s Robes (basically a fancy Scholar’s Outfit, with the Courtesan’s Outfit price – I factored the price of the circlet with the pearl into it).

So, does this all check out? I’m pretty sure that gold spent and items are alright, but if I’m off (he has a LOT of stuff, hence that Haversack), please tell me. And yes, I know that since I have the extradimensional storage space, I will be pack mule. Oh, and it's late now, so I'll run over this thing tomorrow to check for potential mistakes. Hope you like this!

[sblock=Felix Stauf]*Male Human Cloistered Cleric 3*
*Medium Humanoid (human)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d6+3 (18 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares) [30 ft. unencumbered]
*Armor Class:* 16 (+5 _+1 chain shirt_, +1 masterwork buckler), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+0
*Attack:* Masterwork morningstar +1 melee (1d8-1) or light crossbow +1 ranged (1d8/19-20) or whip –3 ranged (1d3-1 nonlethal)
*Full Attack:* Masterwork morningstar +1 melee (1d8-1) or light crossbow +1 ranged (1d8/19-20) or whip –3 ranged (1d3-1 nonlethal)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Banish good outsiders 5/day
*Special Qualities:* Bardic knowledge
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 17, Cha 14
*Skill Ranks:* Concentration 6, Decipher Script 6, Diplomacy 6, Knowledge (arcana) 6, Knowledge (local) 6, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 6, Knowledge (religion) 6, Knowledge (the planes) 6, Spellcraft 6
*Feats:* Divine Metamagic, Rapid Spell, Scribe Scroll
*Alignment:* LE
*Equipment:* (On body) – Summoner’s robes, _+1 chain shirt_, masterwork buckler, masterwork morningstar, whip, light crossbow, 20 crossbow bolts, _Heward’s Handy Haversack_, circlet with _pearl of power (1st level spell)_, copper Unholy Symbol of the Infernal Summoner; (In _Heward’s Handy Haversack_) – Coins, 2 scroll cases (scroll of _command_, scroll of _comprehend languages_, 2 scrolls of _cure light wounds_, scroll of _endure elements_, scroll of _obscuring mist_, scroll of _sanctuary_), bedroll, bullseye lantern, 5 pints of oil, 10 candles, 10 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, 2 inkpens, 3 vials of ink, 4 day's trail rations, 5 sheets of paper, 10 sheets of parchment, 1 lb. of soap, Tome of Arcana, Tome of Localities, Tome of Nobility and Royalty, Tome of Religion, Tome of the Planes, waterskin
*Coins:* 9 pp, 18 gp, 21 sp, 40 cp
*Weight Carried:* On body – 50 lbs.; In _Heward’s Handy Haversack_ – 40 lbs.
*Weight Capacities:* Light – 26 lbs., Medium – 53 lbs., Heavy – 80 lbs.
*Spells Per Day:* 0 level – 4; 1st level – 3+1(D); 2nd level – 2+1(D)
*Spells Prepared:* 0 level - ; 1st level - ; 2nd level - 
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Infernal

*Domains:* 
*Knowledge (Player's Handbook) (Bonus Domain):* All Knowledge skills in-class, divination spells at +1 caster level.
*Summoner (Complete Divine):* Conjuration (calling) and conjuration (summoning) spells are at +2 caster level.
*Tyrant (Complete Warrior):* Enchantment (compulsion) spells cast have +2 to save DC.[/sblock]
[sblock=Physical Description]*Age:* 28
*Height:* 5’7”
*Weight:* 140 lbs.
*Skin:* Pale white.
*Hair:* Short, straight, neatly cut dark brown hair about an inch and a half in length. Has a strip of facial hair on his chin, about an inch wide and very short, trimmed with extremely straight sides.
*Eyes:* Dark hazel, with thin, rectangular spectacles.
*Physical Appearance:* Felix is a bookish man, of smaller stature and build than most men. His pale skin and lack of strength are indicative of this, but despite this, he is a fairly pleasant-looking man. His hair, beard, and nails are very neatly trimmed, and he and his clothes are always extremely clean and presentable.
*Personality:* Felix is always very well-mannered, even when he is trying to manipulate someone into doing what he wants them to do. He rarely loses his temper, but he can become irate when somebody is being ignorant or foolish (unless he is trying to earn their trust, in which case he will suffer in silence). Few people see through to Felix’s power-hungry and manipulative nature, but outside observers can be a little disconcerted when they see how adept he is at getting his own way, especially when he uses magical means to do so (although he does so with extreme caution and discretion). Felix is the quintessential scholar, always on the hunt for the next secret or bit of knowledge that can grant him more power, or directly advance his own goals. Concerning his summoning of fiendish creatures, he often makes the excuse that they can be controlled strictly and be used for a good cause, thus removing the threat of the beast and accomplishing a greater good (which, ironically, Felix sees as his own mad grab for power).
*Clothing:* Felix wears lavish deep indigo robes with a black inside lining. The sleeves are extremely loose, allowing for complex hand motions and giving the robes a flowing appearance. Despite the fact that the robe trails around his feet, he never trips, and the hem of the robes always seem to stay clean. Various designs adorn the robe in a discreet black thread, mostly depicting circles of summoning and divine glyphs and symbols. [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment Details]*Morningstar:* Felix wields a copper-colored morningstar that is mostly for show, since he lacks any real skill with weaponry. The morningstar has a round metal head, with a short pronged blade protruding from the top. The sides are lined with four deeply serrated flanges, ending just a little bit above and below the head. At the end of the haft, there are nine thin, parallel circles, each less than an inch apart. Their edges are inscribed with small Infernal runes, identifying each one of them as one of the layers of The Nine Hells of Baator. Most people have no idea what they signify.
*Chain Shirt:* Felix wears a nondescript chain shirt underneath his robes. It covers his upper torso and shoulders. The armor is dark copper in color, as the rest of his equipment is.
*Buckler:* Felix’s buckler is worn over his sleeves, holding them out of the way of his hand. It is dark copper in color, and in a rounded triangular shape It has the faint etchings of some sort of Infernal creature’s features on the front of it. The edges are lined with more Infernal runes, reading “The Wise And Powerful Exist To Rule – The Foolish And Weak Exist To Serve.” Once again, most individuals do not know what these runes mean, and most that care to learn the Infernal language don’t care anyway.
*Copper Unholy Symbol of the Infernal Summoner:* Felix’s symbol is an elaborate summoner’s circle, lined with Infernal runes and dark incantations. It is in fact the circle he uses in some of his more complex conjurations. He wears it about his neck on a fine chain.
*Circlet:* Felix’s copper circlet is set with a black pearl of power, and he wears it all the time. The circlet is thin, especially towards the back, but adorned with elaborate weavings of the metal, forming a vaguely flame-like design.[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]What Felix was is not important. What is important is what he became, and what he might become in the future.

When Felix was a child, nobody thought that anything was wrong with him. He didn’t play with others often, and he didn’t have many friends, but he was happy enough anyway. He had his books, and he had his quiet, and that was all he needed. He was always reading, and always learning. His mother (his father had run off when she was pregnant) was very proud of him, and hoped that one day he would become a great scholar, and make his way in the world. She hoped that one day he would find himself where he wanted to be, and being who he wanted to be. In a sense, she was right.

Felix eventually turned his interests to divine magic, finding the comfort of religion and knowledge to be a perfect match for him. He trained at a local temple of Boccob, and quickly began to hone his skills and impress his superiors. All was going well for him, and his mother looked forward to the day when he would be fully inducted into the order and become a Cleric of the God of Magic. She would never see this goal achieved.

Felix’s mother was murdered when he was fifteen years old. Apparently, she had stood in the way of a fleeing criminal that had recently pilfered a golden pendant from a nearby stall, who then stabbed her before fleeing the scene. Felix, overcome with shock, vowed to redouble his studies of the divine arts, and one day bring his mother’s murderer to justice. He spent years searching for the killer, training and studying the entire time, his skills ever growing. One fateful day, in a local tavern, he heard a drunken man boasting of his exploits. He spoke of stealing a golden pendant, then ‘disposing’ of some foolish woman who had stood in his way. Felix, a sinking feeling in his throat, inquired as to the date of the incident. When the man named the day of his mother’s murder, Felix readied his mind and called forth a spell to stun the man, in the hopes that he could have him brought to justice afterwards. Felix’s spell faltered, and the man was dazed for a moment, before he punched Felix squarely in the face, knocking him unconscious. He awoke in the bar, and was informed that the man had fled, and nobody had caught his name.

For several months after that incident, Felix despaired that he would never be able to avenge his mother’s death. Then, he came to his senses – he would have to take a different approach to the problem. His magic was not strong enough to accomplish his goal. But it was no fault of his own – he had spent years training and studying for that day, and yet his magic had failed him. No, the problem was with the magic itself – it was not the right kind, it was not powerful enough. So, Felix redoubled his efforts once more, experimenting with and researching various other forms and schools of magic, until one day he determined that the art of Conjuration was his best bet. What could be more powerful than an immortal creature, too grand to be contained upon this plane of existence? This was all well and good, until Felix, training his spells next to a waterfall, miscast one of his spells. Instead of calling a creature from the Celestial realms, for whatever reason, he accidentally summoned a dog from the Lower Plane of Baator. He watched in amazement as the beast leaped at the sandbag he had been training with, and tore it apart with a savage fury that none of the other beings he had summoned could match. Felix turned his studies to the Lower Planes, amazed at the displays of ferocity and power that were considered normal amongst these creatures. He soon began to delve into the darker facets of summoning, defiling the land with various fiendish creatures that he summoned in order to strengthen his skills.

Normally open to magic of all types, the order of Boccob was nonetheless frightened by Felix’s disregard to the dangers that consorting with fiends brought about, and expelled him from the order as soon as they learned of his practices. Undeterred by this, Felix continued his dark studies, determined to find his mother’s murderer at whatever cost. One day, after he had just finished summoning yet another fiendish creature, he felt a chill in the air. As he turned around, a horrific, towering, insectoid creature stood before him. Apparently, his frequent callings to the Lower Planes had attracted the creature’s attention, and he had decided to contact Felix personally. Intrigued, Felix asked the creature to continue. The beast told Felix that he would tell him of the whereabouts of his mother’s killer. Felix, shocked that the beast knew of this, immediately expressed his interest, and asked what the beast required of him. With a cold stare from its bulbous eyes, the hulking creature gave a sinister laugh, and replied that he had to do nothing but continue what he was doing now. The creature disappeared with a whoosh of freezing air, leaving nothing but a coating of ice over a nearby pond, with an address scrawled into it.

Within the week, the man who had killed Felix’s mother was found torn to pieces in a gutter in some back alley, with a whiff of brimstone permeating the air about him.

To this day, Felix’s power still grows, and his plans for himself and the world around him ever blossom, and as the Nine Hells still receive his calls, the fiends who reside there keep a watchful eye on him, curious as to how this insignificant mortal will affect the world around him.

But there is always more to Felix than meets the eye and ear, and he may have plans and agendas all to his own, with both mortal and fiend alike ignorant or uncaring of his intentions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Shopping List]Summoner’s robes (30 gp, 0 lbs.)
_+1 chain shirt_ (1,250 gp, 25 lbs.)
masterwork buckler (165 gp, 5 lbs.)
masterwork morningstar (308 gp, 6 lbs.)
whip (1 gp, 2 lbs.)
light crossbow (35 gp, 4 lbs.)
20 crossbow bolts (2 gp, 2 lbs.)
_Heward’s Handy Haversack_ (2,000 gp, 5 lbs.)
circlet with _pearl of power (1st level spell)_ (1,000 gp, 0 lbs.)
copper Unholy Symbol of the Infernal Summoner (25 gp, 1 lb.)
2 scroll cases (2 gp, 1 lb.)
Scroll of _command_ (25 gp, 0 lbs.)
Scroll of _comprehend languages_ (25 gp, 0 lbs.)
2 scrolls of _cure light wounds_ (50 gp, 0 lbs.)
Scroll of _endure elements_ (25 gp, 0 lbs.)
Scroll of _obscuring mist_ (25 gp, 0 lbs.)
Scroll of _sanctuary_ (25 gp, 0 lbs.)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.)
Bullseye lantern (12 gp, 3 lbs.)
5 pints of oil (5 sp, 5 lbs.)
10 candles (1 sp, 0 lbs.)
10 pieces of chalk (1 sp, 0 lbs.)
Flint and steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.)
2 inkpens (2 sp, 0 lbs.)
3 vials of ink (24 gp, 0 lbs.)
4 day's trail rations (2 gp, 4 lbs.)
Shaving razor (1 gp, 0 lbs.)
5 sheets of paper (2 gp, 0 lbs.)
10 sheets of parchment (2 gp, 0 lbs.)
1 lb. of soap (5 sp, 1 lb.)
Tome of Arcana (50 gp, 3 lbs.)
Tome of Localities (50 gp, 3 lbs.)
Tome of Nobility and Royalty (50 gp, 3 lbs.)
Tome of Religion (50 gp, 3 lbs.)
Tome of the Planes (50 gp, 3 lbs.)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs.)
Additional coins (9 pp, 18 gp, 21 sp, 40 cp, 2 lbs.)
*TOTAL* - 5287.5 gp; 50 lbs. on body, 40 lbs. in _Heward's Handy Haversack_, 89 lbs. total.[/sblock]

NOTE - This is pretty much the finalized version.


----------



## kinem (Oct 12, 2007)

ACF, 4th level PCs have a total of 5400 gp value, and that puts the max per item at 1350 gp.

Would it be OK if Herb has a Hat of Disguise (1800 gp)?

BTW, Herb would probably not be directly involved in piracy, though he might get into it if it seems lucrative.  He favors stealth or deception so that the victim does not know who robbed him, if possible.  He also prefers to rob from those who he rationalizes to be less deserving than he is.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 12, 2007)

ACF:

What is the starting experience?  (reason for asking -- wanting to know if I could scribe my own scrolls or buy them)


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

Nazhkandrias: It's all good so far. I'd handle tomes of knowledge by having you look through it when making a knowledge check (the time depends on how specific your check is). I'd appreciate gold peice values next to your items. (this goes for everyone else too). You also cheated yourself of 2 HP   

kinem: I'll say no, but tentatively. Hat of disguise is one of the most useful items in a talking-centric campaign. Since most challenges appropriate to 4th level characters can't see through illusions, the affect on a game like this is huge. 

ACF:
4500 XP (halfway up)


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's my full submission. I took the distinctive trait, although you didn't mention using Reputation. It's just a perfect fit for Jenna, and I don't mind just taking the -1 to Disguise without any benefit - with her scar/tattoo it is only reasonable!

*Character Sheet:*[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Jenna
[B]Class:[/B] Hexblade
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (8p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 4500
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 28 (3d10+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/a
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/a

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2    +1    +4  (+3 to saves vs.
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2    +1    +4  Spells & Spell-life
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +3    +1    +7  effects)

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mwk. Falchion             +7     2d4+3      18-20/x2
Mwk. Composite Longbow	  +5     1d8+2      x3
(Mighty +2)
Short Sword               +5     1d6+3      19-20/x2
Unarmed Strike            +5     1d3+2      x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] Hexblade Curse (1/day Swift Action, DC 14 Negates, -2 attacks,
saves, ability checks, skill checks, weapon damage rolls for 1 hour), Mettle
(Negates lesser effect on successful Fort or Will save), Arcane Resistance
(Add Cha Mod to saves vs. Spells & Spell-like effects)

[B]Feats:[/B] Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Falchion), Force of Personality
(Comp Arcane, p.109, Add Cha modifier instead of Wis modifer to Will Saves)

[B]Traits:[/B] Distinctive (+1 Reputation, -1 Disguise),
Farsighted (+1 Spot, -2 Search)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			   6    +3          +9
Diplomacy                  6    +3    +2    +11
Disguise                   0    +3    -1    +2 (+2 to act in character)
Intimidate                 0    +3    +2    +5
Know. Arcana               5    +0          +5
Listen			   0	-1          -1
Spot			   0	-1    +1    +0
Search			   0	+0    -2    -2
Spellcraft                 1    +0    +2    +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

[B]Worn:[/B]
+1 Chain Shirt           1250gp 25lb
Cloak of Resistance +1   1000gp 1lb
Traveler's Outfit	 0gp	-
Boots of Stomping*       600gp  1lb
Signal Whistle           8sp    -

[B]Shoulder/Back:[/B]
Mwk. Composite Longbow   600gp	3lb
(Mighty +2)
40 Arrows		 2gp	6lb
Mwk Falchion             375gp  8lb

[B]Backpack[/B]          	 2gp    2lb
-Waterskin		 1gp	4lb
-Flint & Steel           1gp    -
-Tindertwig x2           2gp    - 
-Sewing Needle           5sp    -
-Chalk, 3 pieces         3cp 	-
-Lantern, Hooded         7gp    2lb
-Oil, 3pt                3sp    3lb

[B]Belt/Waist:[/B]
Pouch, Belt		 1gp    .5lb
-Antitoxin x2            100gp  -
-Thunderstone            30gp   1lb
-Alchemist's Fire x2     40gp   2lb
-Potion of Barkskin x2   600gp  .2lb
-Potion of Cure Mod x2   600gp  .2lb
-Potion of Cure Lt       50gp   .1gp
-Potion of Enlarge       100gp  .2lb
 Person x2
Short Sword              2gp     2lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 60.2lb    [B]Money:[/B] 35gp 3sp 7cp (<1lbs)

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                -66  -133  -200  400   1000

*Boots of Stomping: These boots allow the wearer to use stomp
as the power three times per day (Reflex save DC 13) when the
wearer stomps her feet.

Display: Auditory and visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 20 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex negates
Power Resistance: No

Your foot stomp precipitates a psychokinetic shock wave that
travels along the ground, toppling creatures and loose objects.
The shock wave affects only creatures standing on the ground
within the power’s area. Creatures that fail their saves are
thrown to the ground, become prone, and take 1d4 points of
nonlethal damage.

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 142lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Auburn, Short
[B]Skin:[/B] Light Tan
```
[/SBLOCK]

*Appearance:*[SBLOCK] Jenna is average height and of a muscular build. Her hair is auburn, cut short with a natural wave that gives her hair a somewhat wild, tousled look, especially since she wears an open faced helmet so often. Her eyes are a pale blue that are distinctive and pleasing. She has the straight bearing of a military woman, though her clothing bears no mark or token of that service. Her clothing is functional and warm, and she wears a well-tended chain shirt over it.

Most distinctively, she has an elaborate tattoo on her back, a broken wishbone shaped vaguely like an ‘n’. Tattoo might not be the most appropriate term, for it is actually a sculpted scar, where her skin was literally peeled off her back to make the design out of scar tissue. Though opportunities are few, she is always willing to show it off when they are present.[/SBLOCK]

*Background:*[SBLOCK] Jenna was a farm girl who had a lot of trouble with her imagination growing up. She would daydream about the typical things one might expect of a young girl, the privileges of nobility not afforded a farmer’s daughter. She would do this to pass the tedium of her chores. Unfortunately, when her mind wandered bad things started to happen. Milk would sour. Chickens would cease laying eggs. Fruit that appeared healthy would turn out to be rotten. It could be attributed to chance, but it always came back to the animals or food that she handled. Her family did not blame her, but she soon learned that whenever her mind wandered bad things happened, and her family suffered. So she stopped imagining, and turned very serious.

Farming was no less boring, however her new-found focus did allow her to finish her chores earlier, and as her family grew and grew up, she began to get more time on her hands. She went to school and had time for activities. She found herself good at sports and athletics and grew to enjoy them. And she found a use for her imagination.

It started with a race on a rainy day. She trailed a much faster boy, with little chance to catch him before he finished. Bitterly she imagined him falling in a pile of mud and her beating him. To her surprises, he did just that – improbably falling flat on his face and allowing her to win the race. She was surprised, and a little guilty, for the boy had twisted his ankle. But the guilt receded, and she began to regularly take advantage of her imagination.

Jenna wasn’t an unpopular girl, but she began to be so among those who (fairly) felt they had more natural ability, and only lost contests with her due to poor luck. These people began to pick fight with her, and it didn’t take getting beaten up too many times for her to decide to learn how to fight back. She learned how to give as many bruises as she got, and more besides.

When she came of age, she saw two paths in life – stay with the family farm or join the military. Of the two, the second was the most palatable to her. She joined The Army of the High Emperor. In the course of her initial training, a sorcerer was brought in to demonstrate the disruptive effects of certain kinds of mental effects on the soldiers, and what to look for in case it happened. The sorcerer asked for a volunteer and Jenna stepped forward. The sorcerer proceeded to spend all of his magic, unsuccessfully attempting to charm and sleep her until he used up all of his spells. The iron control Jenna had built around her imagination seemed to serve her just as well in resisting mental compulsions.

This made Jenna a potentially valuable commodity. She was specially trained not only martially but in negotiation and subterfuge. She was then employed as part of small strike teams, to root out and eliminate psionic influence in areas that Erevan was attempting to control, or wrest away from Keraj. She became apt at earning friends among the commoners of these communities, and along with the kingdoms own psionic and arcane agents, helped to determine Keraj agents in the same communities. When it came to eliminating them, she was valuable muscle that often shrugged off their abilities, as they usually targeted what was assumed to be her weakest point – her mind.

After her first series of assignments, she took leave in Greyport. Flush with success and more than a little drunk she convinced herself (along with some prodding from her fellow soldiers) to get a tattoo. Once again, her luck changed her life.

Stumbling into a likely place she grandly and drunkenly described her desire. The artist there saw an opportunity and described a new style, where instead of ink actual skin is carved away and left with scar tissue, allowing for a very unique expression. Perfect, Jenna thought.

The process was excruciating, skin was literally gouged from her back to make the design. Hard alcohol was the only medication for the pain, and Jenna indulged liberally.

Jenna did not know that the tattoo parlor she stumbled into was a front for a criminal outfit (or cult). Just as they finished her tattoo, the parlor was raided by local law enforcement. In her stupor of pain and booze, she lashed out at the law enforcement, and killed one of their number before she was subdued.

She was arrested. Questioning and magic determined her motives and her lack of associating with the criminal front, but it did not erase the unlawful death she had caused. She was genuinely remorseful, and her military service helped her somewhat, but in the end she still was imprisoned for five years.

Those five years were not pleasant for Jenna. And emerging from prison in Greyport, a place she is not particularly familiar with, with no friends or family for some miles has left her disoriented, bitter and aimless.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

PhoenixAsh: 

This is good. I think you're probably set concept-wise. I handle reputation without any mechanics, but I will take note of the affect. The boots of stomping may worry people with detect psionics, I would assume she picked them up off a fallen enemy.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 12, 2007)

OK, I've run over my stats, fixed the kinks, added a shopping list, and they should remain more or less constant (I might change a few things for flavor). I have another game that I have to write a description for right now, so I probably won't get to the description today, but I have all day tomorrow. It will be up then.

Oh, and a quick note, if you include me in this game, you might want to toss in a healer, as well. Yes, Felix is a Cleric, and he can definitely heal, but he converts to _inflict_ spells, so he won't be particularly adept at it. In addition, he'd be a lot more effective using enchantments and summoning monsters in combat. So, a secondary (or hell, even a primary) healer might be a nice luxury. Still, if you put me in the game and there are no other healers, I can deal with it.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 12, 2007)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Roxanne
[B]Class:[/B] Soulknife
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)    [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 4,500/6,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 25 (3d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Craft Points:[/B] N/A

    [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  [U]Total AC[/U][/B]   [B]Touch[/B]   [B]Flatfooted[/B]
[B]AC:[/B]  10    +5    +3    +2    +0    +0    +0      [U]20[/U]        12        18

                         [B]Base   Mod     Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1       +1    +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2       +1    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +1       +1    +5

[B]Weapon                    Attack   Damage    Critical    Range[/B]
Mind Blade                  +6     1d6+3     19-20x2      -
    w/Psionic Weapon               3d6+3
    w/Psychic Strike               +1d8 dmg to living non-mindless target
Thrown Mind Blade           +5     1d6+3     19-20x2      30'
    w/Psychic Strike               +1d8 dmg to living non-mindless target
Light Crossbow              +4     1d8       19-20x2      80'
Morningstar                 +5     1d8+3      20x2        -

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
-Mind Blade(SU)
-Throw Mind Blade(EX)
-Psychic Strike +1d8 dmg to living non-mindless target(mv act. to charge)(SU)

[B]Feats:[/B]
-Psionic Weapon [SIZE=1](Expend Psionic Focus to add 2d6 damage to melee attack)[/SIZE]-1st level
-Power Attack- Human Bonus Feat
-Weapon Focus (+1 to Mind Blade attacks) -Soulknife 1st lvl bonus feat
-Wild Talent (+2 Power Points) -Soulknife 1st lvl bonus feat
-Cleave -3rd level

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3         [B][U]Underlined[/U] are Class Skills[/B]
[U][B]Skills-	  		 Ranks  Mod     Misc    Total[/B][/U]
Appraise(INT)              0    +0               +0
[U]Autohypnosis[/U](WIS)          6    +1               +7
Balance(DEX)               0    +2     -2/+2     +2 (ACP/Synergy)
Bluff(CHA)                 0    +0               +0
[U]Climb[/U](STR)                 0    +3       -2      +1 (ACP)
[U]Concentration[/U](CON) *       6    +1               +7
[U]Craft(       )[/U](INT)        0    +0               +0
[U]Craft(       )[/U](INT)        6    +0               +0
Diplomacy(CHA)             0    +0               +0
Disguise(CHA)              0    +0               +0
Escape Artist(DEX)         0    +2       -2      +0 (ACP)
Forgery(INT)               0    +0               +0
Gather Information(CHA)    0    +0               +0
Heal(WIS)                  0    +1               +1
[U]Hide[/U](DEX)                  4    +2       -2      +4 (ACP)
Intimidate(CHA)            0    +0               +0
[U]Jump[/U](STR)                  5    +3     -2/+2     +8 (ACP/Synergy)
[U]Knowledge(psionics)[/U](INT)   0    +0               +0
[U]Listen[/U](WIS)                0    +1               +1
[U]Move Silently[/U](DEX)         0    +2       -2      +0 (ACP)
Perform(CHA)               0    +0               +0
[U]Profession[/U](WIS)            [S]0    +0               +0[/S] (Can't use untrained)
Ride(DEX)                  0    +2               +2
Search(INT)                0    +0               +0
Sense Motive(WIS)          0    +1               +1
[U]Spot[/U](WIS)                  3    +1               +4
Survival(WIS)              0    +1               +1
Swim(STR)                  0    +3       -4      -1 (ACPx2)
[U]Tumble[/U](DEX)                6    +2     -2/+2     +8 (ACP/Synergy)
Use Rope(DEX)              0    +2               +2
[SIZE=2]* Full round action to make DC20 check to regain Psionic Focus[/SIZE]

[B]Psionics:[/B] 2PP (Wild Talent bonus feat)

[B]Equipment:			Cost   Weight[/B]
[I]+1 Chain Shirt[/I]		     1,250gp     25lb
[I]+1 Hvy St. Shield[/I]	     1,170gp     15lb
[I]+1 Cloak of Resistance[/I]       1,000gp	 1lb
[I]Boots of Landing[/I]             1,000gp	 1lb
Lt. Crossbow			35gp	 4lb
20 bolts			2 gp     2lb
Morningstar			8 gp     6lb
Backpack			2 gp     2lb
Bedroll				1 sp     5lb
Waterskin x2			2 gp     8lb
Flint & Steel			1 gp     -
Belt Pouch x2			2 gp     1lb
5 days Trail Rations	       25 sp     5lb
Empty Sack x2			2 sp     1lb
[I]Cure Light Wounds potion x5[/I]    250gp     -
Everburning Torch              110gp	 1lb
Explorer's Outfit		0 gp     0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 82.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 54pp 14gp 11sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 86   173   260   520   1,300

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 121lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
[sblock=Background]She isn't sure why she was born different. An outcast in her youth, it was perhaps a blessing that her parents did not live long enough to see their daughter become a freak who was hunted and chased from their village. Wandering the land and defending herself with the blade created by her mind, the girl has learned to hide the source of her powers by mouthing a few memorized words of arcane sounding gibberish before manifesting her blade. Claiming it as a familial spell handed down before her parents death, she uses it with no living being that can speak against the source of her power. So the pretender survives in a world that fears and hates powers beyond the arcane.[/sblock]


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

Nazhakandrias:
It depends if anyone else wants to join. If there isn't annother backup healer, and it seems there won't be, I'll either give you a wand of cure light wounds at no cost (It's only 750 gp) or add a DMPC to fill the holes in the party nobody else wants to. 

Phoenix8008:
This works.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 12, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> PhoenixAsh:
> 
> This is good. I think you're probably set concept-wise. I handle reputation without any mechanics, but I will take note of the affect. The boots of stomping may worry people with detect psionics, I would assume she picked them up off a fallen enemy.




Great! I figured the boots would be a bit of an attention getter, that's fine. Should make for interesting interaction. I presumed they were recovered from a fallen foe as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 12, 2007)

I figure with Hedowin's background of being a bookworm, that he has probably run into Felix many times at the University's library, as they both have many skill ranks invested heavily into the various knowledge skills.  They may even have regular discussions/debates over various issues, with Hedowin usually coming out ahead on issues of arcane matters and spellcraft, while Felix usually wins arguments over religion and natural phenomenon.  Planar discussions usually end up in a draw.

I envision that Hedowin is currently studying with his master in Greyport, but looking to set out on his own a bit, to help discover exactly what this change in him is.  He is beginning to suspect that his master is looking at him more as a trophy than an apprentice, and is resentful.  He is not some freak in a dog and pony show.  

I see him as morally gray -- he is not a devout do-gooder, but is not a heartless villian either.  He is more interested in the pursuit of magical study at this time, and doesn't exactly have a strict code of ethics on how it is achieved -- the ends justify the means...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that Hedowin and Felix would get along fairly well! In terms of ethics, Hedowin might disagree with Felix's motives and methods at times, and he might actually keep Felix in check occasionally. Knowing each other from the library seems like a good idea, and I look forward to roleplaying a debate or two with Hedowin!

And that "ends justify the means" thing will work well. Anybody that has an issue with summoning Devils won't get along too well with Felix. Yep, I think that they'll get along fine. It's good to know that at least one person in the party will get along fairly well with Felix, I was wondering if I might end up as the "we hate him, but we need him" kind of character. Which is fun and all, but knowing that you wouldn't necessarily be picked first by EVERYBODY for some sort of demented sacrifice to please the Blood God can be nice, too.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 12, 2007)

Just to clarify, this is who has provided stats and background enough to be considered so far. I expect to start soon:
PhoenixAsh
Phoenix8008
Isida Kep'Tukari

People I'm still waiting on:
kinem
S@squ@tch


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2007)

ACF, I understand about that hat - I think it's a bit overpowered in general, but I had to ask 

[sblock=Herb Vintner]Herb Vintner, male human rogue 3, CN

Herb is a thief and con man. He's not native to Greyport, having fled there after getting into a little 'misunderstanding' with the law in his home town of Cotton. He's worked as a bartender, a juggler, a member of the city watch, a scribe, and even as a school teacher. He likes the thrill of 'the game' as well as making money 'the easy way' even if 'the honest way' might seem easier.

He does not favor open armed robbery, but rather use of stealth or deception so that the victim does not know who robbed him.  He also prefers to rob from those who he rationalizes to be less deserving than he is.

He realizes the power of magic and has studied some of the theories about it, and has resolved to become a wizard. (Would advance as a wizard, going for arcane trickster.)

He is about 5’9” tall, with brown hair and brown eyes, and 25 years old.  His looks generally don’t stand out, which helps him disguise himself when he wants to.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Str 12 (4) (+1)
Dex 15 (8) (+2)
Con 12 (4) (+1)
Int 16 (10) (+3)
Wis 10 (2) (+0)
Cha 12 (4) (+1)

HD 3d6+3, hp 17; saves Fort +2, Reflex +5, Will +1; move 30’; init +6
Unarmored: AC 12, touch 12, ff 10
Armored for battle: AC 17 (+2 dex, +4 armor, +1 shield), touch 12, ff 14

Attacks:
Sap +4 melee (1d6+1 nonlethal) (always carried)

Shortbow +5 ranged (1d6+1, range inc 70) or +3/+3 w/rapid shot; +1 att/dam within 30’
Morningstar +4 melee (1d8+1)

Class abilities:
Sneak attack +2d6, evasion, trapfinding, trap sense +1

Feats:	Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot
The rogue’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope (Dex).
Skills (12 x 6 pts) (ranks/total): (* = -1 ACP when wearing chain shirt)
Appraise 0/3 (+2 magnifier, +2 scale), bluff 6/7, decipher script 3/6, diplomacy 6/7, disable device 6/9, disguise 6/7 (9 w/kit, +2 to act in character), escape artist* 6/8, gather information 6/7, hide* 6/8, move silently* 6/8, open lock 6/10, perform 3/4, search 6/9 (14 w/googles), sleight of hand* 6/10, spot 0/0, listen 0/0, use rope 0/2, climb* 0/1 (3 w/kit), swim** 0/1

Carrying capacity (lt/med/max): 43/86/130 lbs

5400 gp value (max 1350/item)
Equipment:
Goggles of minute seeing (+5 search vs. traps, etc.)	1250	*
Boots of landing (psionic)				1000	1 lb.*
Potion of invisibility (x2)				 600	*
MW composite (+1 strength) shortbow		 450	2 lb
Arrows (40)						    2	6 lb
MW sap						 301	2 lb*
MW morningstar					 308	6 lb
MW chain shirt					 250	25 lb
MW studded leather				 175	20 lb
MW buckler						 165	5 lb
MW thieves’ tools					 100	2 lb*
Disguise kit						  50	8 lb
Climber’s kit						  80	5 lb
MW manacles	w/good lock				130	3 lb*
Lantern, bull’s-eye					 12	3 lb
Oil, 10 pints						   1	10 lb
Spellbook, wizard’s (blank)				  15	3 lb
Scale, merchant’s					    2	1 lb
Magnifying glass					 100	-*
Antitoxin, 2 vials					 100	-*
Paper (10 sheets) & ink				  12	-
Rope, 50’ silk						  10	5 lb
Backpack						    2	2 lb
Mirror, small steel					   10	0.5 lb*
Tanglefoot bag					   50	4 lb
Caltrops, 5 bags					    5	10 lb
Outfits: scholar, entertainer, 
courtier’s (w/jewelry), traveler			   89	6,4,6,5 lb

Total							5094
115 gp, 16* gp					5400
* = typically carried when strolling around the city[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2007)

A Crazy Fool - I will hopefully finish up my character sometime tomorrow morning when I get off work (I work a 12-hour night shift).  As for a taboo that will come into play... well, considering how long gnomes live, maybe her hair's longer than she is tall by now!  She could be walking around under a burden of hair as massive as any backpack...  Heh.  Or how about not allowed to drink alcohol?  Or cannot sit facing north?  Or something?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll wrap up the background on Hedowin either late tonight (PST) or tomorrow.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 13, 2007)

Isida:

You can keep the hair if you count it against your carrying capacity (that's a really, really good pont, actually), but any of the other taboos you listed work too


S@squ@tch: 

OK


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 14, 2007)

OK, some of the last details are coalescing. Keep an eye on post #16, the background will be added by tomorrow. I was out for longer than expected today, but I have all day tomorrow, with no plans. Hope you like him! It's kind of a cool image, since I love the flowing summoners robes. Oooh, grandiose! (I got the image from the Summoner class in Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones - minus the dorky hat, of course.  )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, I lied, it looks like I'll be more ready closer to Monday than Sunday.  Work is kicking my butt and I'm dead on my feat right now.  Will report back soonest.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 15, 2007)

Done with background - hope it's acceptable! It doesn't go too in-depth as to what his goals are, but I hope to show and develop them over the course of the campaign. Trust me, it's a little bigger than getting gold and glory - after all, power buys both.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 15, 2007)

Nazhkandrias:
This works. It seems we'll start on monday.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

Okiday, Caramip is done!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 15, 2007)

Hedowin is done as well.  

Isida: I like the hair concept -- will it need to makes its own saving throw on area of effect fire spells??


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 15, 2007)

Everything, is approved now, I'll start the IC thread soon. Isida, a penalty to balance (-1 or -2) might also be apropriate given that the hair is almost as tall as her (it's really up to you. As it is, the hair has a pretty big game impact for a taboo, it may be best to just say she's used to it by now and forget about it).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

Heck, I don't mind a Balance penalty.  The whole idea just makes me giggle.  I was chortling madly while writing her background.  What I lose in Balance checks I'll make up in role-playing!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooh yeah, just wondering, do you have a finalized list of PCs and Alternates yet? We'll be starting soon, and I still don't know if Felix made the cut.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 16, 2007)

All five of you guys are in, there are no alternates at the moment.

Sorry, guys, homework ate me tonight, I probably won't get the IC thread up quite yet.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 16, 2007)

I have defeated the fell beast called homework.

The IC thread is here: 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3833095#post3833095


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Fool, do you have a Rogue's Gallery you'd like us to place our characters in for easy reference?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 16, 2007)

The RG is here (Doh!):

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3833470#post3833470


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pokes people with sticks*

Wakey, wakey people, we're gaming!


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 17, 2007)

Right...yeah...oops. I'm bringing me down


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2007)

Well hey, I'm not poking at the DM, I'm actually poking at the players.  Not everyone has even posted yet, and I'm up and ready for some nutty player interaction!  Come on peoples, talk to the crazy gnome!


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 17, 2007)

Or the hair as the case may be.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pokes hair with stick* Is it dead, Maw?  Anyway, post is up, and the Rogue's Gallery entry is up. Yes, I know that I took three traits, but as I said, one of them is a minor voluntary handicap (feel free to abuse it as you see fit), so it's fine, I hope.

Jenkies, I lost my glasses! (No. Just no. Felix will NEVER say that, no matter how much you want to hear it. No.)


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but I just want to make note of the fact that since we have no devoted healer in the party, I went with your advice and tacked on a wand of cure light wounds onto Felix. His spells prepared are in the Rogue's Gallery, and I forgot to mention that I tossed in a flaw. Sucks that I won't be able to make very effective use of the Inflict spells, but the flaw really fits Felix's nature - don't dirty your own hands, dirty someone else's.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 21, 2007)

*Nudge nudge* Anyone gonna post? It's been a bit, and this is looking like a great game, so I don't want it to stagnate and die so soon...


----------



## kinem (Oct 21, 2007)

ACF must be busy.  I'm still waiting for the 'street wizard' to reply.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 21, 2007)

I posted. Sorry, RL ate me and I forgot to post that I couldn't post (it makes perfect sense, stop looking at me that way). I'll try to do a better job of keeping things moving. I'm hoping to get everyone introduced to everyone else before combat.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 22, 2007)

What is this "Real Life" of which you speak?

Oh, and Caramip and Hedowin, I'll let you place your orders with Fruit Dude and I'll pay. Don't worry, you can trust me! 

FRUIT DUDE: Three starfruit? 10,000 gp.
FELIX: ... I'm sorry, did I say Starmetalfruit by accident? *Blam*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

Mmm... starmetalfruit.... Green Adapty goodness...


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 22, 2007)

If we had a rust monster in the party...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah, the party intro is nearing completion! Well done, Jenna, smooth transition. I was afraid that I was going to have to say. "Hey, you've got armor! Wanna go kill something?"  I'll have my response up later today.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang! That would have been fun!

But, sitting down over a starfruit-planar/elemental-chart-map-thing that's.. that's good too.


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2007)

So how will Herb meet the gang?  Should I assume he sees the table with the strangers?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Oct 27, 2007)

If he wants to eat lunch that would work.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry I haven't gotten in a post yet, RL has really been kicking my arse. I should have something up tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2007)

s@squ@tch, I was just looking, and I noticed Hedowyn isn't in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry for my absence, but, as my post should entail, I'm back in black, baby.

Wow, I can't wait to develop Felix! Quick reminder - he isn't AGAINST the party, exactly... Bwahahahaha! Oh, and one thing, Crazy Fool...

[sblock=A Crazy Fool]If I were to walk into a crowd for a moment or two, saying that I was going to attend to something or other and cast _detect thoughts_ on one of the party members - would they know it was me if they made their save? Or would they just feel like something is... off?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 3, 2007)

Yikes!  I am completely slacking -- Hedowin is now posted in the RG.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

A Crazy Fool - My pardons if I missed something obvious, but are we supposed to be doing something in particular?  Is there someplace we have to go or someone we have to meet?  I enjoy a good meet-and-greet as much as the next player, but I didn't want to be sitting around munching on fruit and discussing magical theories if the village needed saving or something.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 5, 2007)

I usually like to give characters the oportunity to talk with each other before combat. Since you've done enough of that now, combat rounds will start this evening (I need to finalize my map).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 5, 2007)

What CR is starfruit?


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 5, 2007)

You mean starmetalfruit?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2007)

*snerk*  Ya, I figured that's what you were doing, Crazy Fool, but heavens know I've been wrong before.  I've been in PbP games where we were given this objective, but then got distracted by one thing or another, and by the time we got back to it, no one could remember what it was anymore.

"So... why are we at this ancient temple again?"

"Dude, I don't even know.  Anyone want to go for nachos?"

"Cool"

DM:  *whimper*  

You get the idea.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 6, 2007)

Posted the map.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

Although I am ready to get into some action, that RPing was SO much fun! (I think Roxanne is falling in love with Jenna! ) Can't wait to see where it all goes from here. BTW ACF, if you wanna force Roxanne into using her little secret, you may have to disarm/sunder her morningstar. In a crowd like this, and surounded by a gang of people who were just hounding her to see it, she may not use the mindblade unless she is really forced to.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm hoping not to force the mindblade issue quite yet.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> I'm hoping not to force the mindblade issue quite yet.



Cool by me. She would rather not reveal it here in the middle of the city, certainly. Maybe away from the city and in the more private company of just the party or something like that. But whatever fits your plans. I was just letting you know HOW to forch the issue whenever you deemed it appropriate.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Although I am ready to get into some action, that RPing was SO much fun! (I think Roxanne is falling in love with Jenna! ) Can't wait to see where it all goes from here.




Agreed, we have a very enjoyable group here! (And it is nice to know I'm doing _something_ right by Jenna's charisma score.   )


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 6, 2007)

Heh, don't worry, Phoenix. Felix will find out Roxanne's little secret sooner or later (probably later)! That's not to say that he'd let anybody else know, though... knowledge is power, especially when only you have it. Trust me, I think you'll like where it goes. He isn't a manipulative bastard for nothing!

Sorry if my character's a bit of a jerk, but he IS a little on the megalomaniac side. Still, I hope that you all can resist killing him long enough for me to develop him! It's just so much fun to have players know of my evil intentions, but the characters are blissfully unaware... Needless to say, I already have schemes running through his head on how to manipulate each and every one of you! 

Disclaimer once again - all of Felix's evil tendencies are all IC. I really like you guys, but Felix is Lawful Evil. Sorry if I seem to be a little jumpy about that, this is the first time I've really played an evil character in a mostly good/neutral party. I don't want anybody to get mad at me.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 6, 2007)

No problem, Nazhkandrias. IC is IC, and OOC is OOC. It's all good. And for the record, I have zero doubt that the entire party is going to find out eventually. But the longer the wait, the sweeter the payoff.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nazhkandrias - I love the dynamic Felix brings to the party. No complaints here!


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, just making sure that there aren't any major issues with how I roleplay him. Heh... dynamic, eh? Careful what you wish for.  Dun dun DUUUUNNN!!!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

On a side note, I'm going to be moving this weekend so I'll probably not be posting Saturday or Sunday. Might not have internet for a few days after that from home, but I'll be able to post from work M-F without problem.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see how this situation develops. Herb's comment got me thinking that Roxanne might be wrong about them being here to get her or anybody else. I thought outside of the box some and came up with another idea that would twist things in a whole different direction. We'll see which way it goes I guess...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2007)

A Crazy Fool - It might be a lot faster for you to roll for checks like these.  As it is, you have to ask, it takes us several days to respond, and then you have to tell us what we do or do not sense.  You could just make the rolls for us and tell us in the same post and save days of game time.  PbP games are generally slow enough that most players don't mind the DM doing most of the rolls.  I've played in dozens of games and run over twenty in my time here, and I find that helps a lot with pacing.    Just a suggestion.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll second Isida's suggestion.


----------



## kinem (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree as well.  Actually the DM should make all rolls.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I, umm, fourth (?) that. Plus, it makes me feel a little guilty if I roll well several times in a row. I mean, three 20's in a row can happen, but I still worry that people MIGHT think that I'm cheating (no worries, I'm not). It just seems a lot more credible when the DM does it.


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2007)

That's what invisiblecastle is for.  I know that DMs can be tempted to fudge too, so using that keeps things honest.


----------



## A Crazy Fool (Nov 14, 2007)

on invisible castle: It'd be good if you used it. I may not if there are too many rolls to keep track of or if success or failure of an NPC's roll is plot-critical for whatever reason. Otherwise expect me to roll and post too if not for my own reference.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't worry, I'm still here, and I'll have a response up tomorrow. Ugh, between physical training (I prefer to call it straining), school, and dating, haven't had much time the past two days. I'm free tomorrow, though, so expect to hear something from Felix shortly.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Whistling in the dark* Hello? Anybody here still?


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm still present... but I fear this game probably won't continue. It seems that half the players are long gone, and I'm not sure if ACF is still with us.

A shame - I really had fun with the character interaction.  :\


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry, I'm still here, but I'm in the middle of a muddle.  My wedding is a month away and I find myself having to get up early and go to bed late (I work the night shift) in order to get everything done.  I will attempt to update my games, all of them, tomorrow morning.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 14, 2008)

I had hoped that this game was going to survive -- as the PC interaction at the beginning was incredibly detailed...


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm still interested.  It's just up to ACF.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, it appears he was online today, so I hope he still has interest in this game!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm still here and waiting hopefully as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2008)

Mr. Crazy Fool sir?  I'm still here too!


----------

